# Simplicity Knitting Patterns



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.simplicity.com/KC073dolls

Got this link on a doll pattern I purchased, it has all kinds of free knitting and crochet patterns, not just for the doll pattern. Not sure if it has ever been posted before but thought I would share.


----------



## jane harrell (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks....you just solved a birthday present decision!!!&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, picked up the shrug pattern.


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link - some neat stuff there


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I've been looking for double faced satin ribbon.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I have not seen this link, thank you so much for publishing.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for the link. There was a KPer looking for doll clothes pattern. If you go to this link and click on out of stock patterns maybe the pattern she wanted is there.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the link. One can never have too many patterns.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool link. The "Unshaven in Winter Slipper Socks" were quite funny.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------

